# Madam Leota



## momtapija (Sep 18, 2014)

Where do you find the video of madam Leota to make into a dvd for the crystal ball ?


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Send me a pm with email address where you can receive a 16mb file and I'll forward. Can't publicly post - lawyers are apparently everywhere...


----------



## TheSSV (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello- may I get a copy? [email protected]


----------



## 04barb (Aug 22, 2013)

Me too please. [email protected]


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

TheSSV said:


> Hello- may I get a copy? [email protected]


Done.

FYI - Sent 2 files and they are slightly larger than I recalled - 1 is 18MB the other is about 23MB.
The smaller version has a blue swirl background (not sure who originally created or even where I got it from). The other is a slightly closer shot but no background added.


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

04Barb - check your mail.


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

momtapija - got your pm, check your mail, sent both files.


----------



## Ken F (Oct 20, 2011)

May I have a copy please ? [email protected]


----------



## dhcloud (Sep 23, 2014)

This would work perfect with the crystal ball and clay head I have now.... about half size as the real one, but I am sure I can scale it down in some way. Could I have a copy as well? dhcloud1 at gmail dot com. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

I am making this prop. Can we still get the copy? [email protected]


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

I think I've sent files to everyone that has asked either here or via pm. If I've missed you - let me know.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

I will take some if your still offering


----------



## Jesus Vasquez (Oct 23, 2013)

Could I get a copy also? Please send to [email protected]


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Jesus Vasquez said:


> Could I get a copy also? Please send to [email protected]


Should be in your inbox.


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

I would love to get a copy if you wouldn't mind. My email is [email protected]


----------



## eLtrauKo (Oct 14, 2012)

May I have a copy please ? [email protected] TY


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi

I know you are probably sick of these requests, but could I be a pain also and please ask for a copy too [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Sharonr3106 said:


> Hi
> 
> I know you are probably sick of these requests, but could I be a pain also and please ask for a copy too [email protected]. Thanks


No problem - check your inbox.

Cheers.


----------



## troyduke (Aug 29, 2013)

If you have an opportunity I would love a copy. Thank You

tderwin(AT)cox(DOT)net


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks very much, got them ok!


----------



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

would love a copy if you got a chance, im not gonna do it tell next year but def interested. Also does anyone have the singing bust video? Thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

JacobIrion said:


> would love a copy if you got a chance, im not gonna do it tell next year but def interested. Also does anyone have the singing bust video? Thanks
> [email protected]


Tried sending files to you but your mail account won't accept files this large.


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Tzaddi93 said:


> Done.
> 
> FYI - Sent 2 files and they are slightly larger than I recalled - 1 is 18MB the other is about 23MB.
> The smaller version has a blue swirl background (not sure who originally created or even where I got it from). The other is a slightly closer shot but no background added.


Blue swirl you say? That may be the one that I made a handful of years ago. Is it this one? If so, I'm happy if it's still helping the community. I do have an iso of the DVD I use in the video below if this triggered version is at all desirable to anyone.


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Rev - that's a different version but probably even better than what I have.


----------



## Jesus Vasquez (Oct 23, 2013)

Anyone try using the leota video with something like this? would this work? This seems to be the cheapest version I could find.

http://parties.ucnelson.com/Listing_i302971


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Jesus Vasquez said:


> Anyone try using the leota video with something like this? would this work? This seems to be the cheapest version I could find.
> 
> http://parties.ucnelson.com/Listing_i302971


I actually think you'd need something like this: https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/7569/3202-16020-010.html

I'm thinking the one posted above would be too small and likely is a solid sphere where you couldn't put a face in it.

LOL, I just went back and read the customer reviews. Not a single one of them were using it for a lamp fixture. They were ALL either Cosplayers or Halloween costumes. That's excellent.


----------



## ManiacBill (Aug 6, 2021)

Could anyone forward me a copy of the video clips for this please! I really want to make this prop. 
[email protected]


----------



## Macabre467 (Oct 4, 2020)

momtapija said:


> Where do you find the video of madam Leota to make into a dvd for the crystal ball ?


Would you please help me as well. [email protected] thank you


----------



## G-Factor (Jul 12, 2021)

I have the video with the Blue Halo around it which helps add a little room for error in alignment, if you are using a blue wig. I might have the other one store on a hard drive if you need that one.


----------



## G-Factor (Jul 12, 2021)

ManiacBill said:


> Could anyone forward me a copy of the video clips for this please! I really want to make this prop.
> [email protected]


One email sent with two files attached. No idea if these were the same videos that were emailed a couple years back, but I have used both of these with success.

Cheers,

G


----------



## G-Factor (Jul 12, 2021)

Macabre467 said:


> Would you please help me as well. [email protected] thank you


One email sent with two files attached. No idea if these were the same videos that were emailed a couple years back, but I have used both of these with success.

Cheers,

G


----------



## Spookiness (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi, can you email me a copy. My email djwrb2008 at Gmail dot com.
Thank you.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Factor (Jul 12, 2021)

Spookiness said:


> Hi, can you email me a copy. My email djwrb2008 at Gmail dot com.
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


Sent


----------

